# [V] C2Q Q6600 @ 3,6GHz, 4 GB DDRII RAM, TFT, Netzteil u.a.



## Erzbaron (22. Januar 2009)

Moinsen allerseits,

einige werden sich wundern, ich habe die gleich kommenden PC Komponenten bereits einmal hier versucht zu verkaufen, da allerdings komplett und nur potenzielle Interessenten an Einzelteilen vorgemerkt ... dann wollte mir ein Arbeitskollege die Kiste abkaufen und nunja ... er nimmt ihn doch nicht Aber egal, glück für euch, nun biete ich alle Einzelteile sofort zum Einkauf an ... alle Teile funktionieren tadellos (ich schreib diesen Thread grad auf dem PC ^^)

    * Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,6GHz pro Kern (400*9@1,42V) 150€
    * DFI Lanparty DK P45 T2RS 90€
    * Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-P (bis 2000 U/min) 20€
    * 2x 2048MB Mushkin DDRII 800 Arbeitsspeicher 45€
    * Creative Xfi Xtreme Music UAA 40€
    * Samsung DVD Brenner mit Lightscripe SATA 20€
    * Lancool Metal Boned K7 Gehäuse inkl. LianLi Windowseitenteil und dezenter weißer Beleuchtung u. Gehäusebelüftung 90€
    * OCZ Stealth X Stream Netzteil @ 600W 50€
    * Zalmann ZM - MFC1 Lüfsteuerung 20€
    * Phillips 190SW 19" TFT Monitor 80€


Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. Versand, bei Abnahme mehrerer Teile bin ich gern zu Verhandlungen bereit Wer den genannten Preis bietet bekommt sofort den Zuschlag, wer handeln will ... muss damit rechnen das evtl. jemand anders den Zuschlag bekommt

Bilder sh. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/38858-v-q6600-3-6ghz-ddr2-ram-gtx260-uva.html oder im Sysprofil

Alle Teile bis auf CPU Kühler und CPU haben noch Garantie!


----------



## stawacz79 (23. Januar 2009)

nur so als tip,,der prozzi und der speicher kosten im laden neu das was du hier gebraucht haben willst


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Januar 2009)

stawacz79 am 23.01.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nur so als tip,,der prozzi und der speicher kosten im laden neu das was du hier gebraucht haben willst



tja und wenn du Ahnung hättest wüsstest du das du Blödsinn schreibst   

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a276281.html

Der Quad 160€ + Versand ... und das muss noch lange keiner sein der so gut geht wie meiner

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a325798.html

Der Ram 50€ + Versand ...


edit: Lüftersteuerung verkauft


----------



## Anambas1895 (16. März 2009)

Also der Prozzi ist 10 € günstiger als wenn man ihn neu kaufen würde. Für den Zehner mehr sind dann aber auch 2 Jahre Garantie mit drinne. Also absolut zu teuer.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. März 2009)

Anambas1895 am 16.03.2009 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Prozzi ist 10 € günstiger als wenn man ihn neu kaufen würde. Für den Zehner mehr sind dann aber auch 2 Jahre Garantie mit drinne. Also absolut zu teuer.


1. Ist der Thread schon rund zwei Monate alt.
2. Bei ernsthaftem Interesse bietet sich allgemein ein Gegenangebot an. Ansonsten wird das als Preisdrückerei ausgelegt, was unerwünscht ist.


----------



## DonLennschi (16. März 2009)

Is denn noch weiterhin was verkauft worden?
gern auch ne pn schreiben!


----------



## Anambas1895 (17. März 2009)

Oops, habe das wohl übersehen. *g* Steht denn noch etwas zum Verkauf?


----------



## Erzbaron (17. März 2009)

Anambas1895 am 17.03.2009 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oops, habe das wohl übersehen. *g* Steht denn noch etwas zum Verkauf?



mein Gott, der Thread ist ja nun wirklich schon sehr staubig ^^

Naja das Board wäre noch zu haben ... 80€ inkl.


----------



## Anambas1895 (18. März 2009)

inkl.?


----------



## Erzbaron (18. März 2009)

Anambas1895 am 18.03.2009 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> inkl.?



Versand ...


----------



## Anambas1895 (18. März 2009)

Ahso, habe mich allerdings heute doch für ein aktuelleres System entschieden. Kostet etwas mehr aber bin dafür länger up to date. Sorry


----------

